# Betta Art Customs for Sale



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, since I am going to be having a lot of time on my hands for quite a while, I've decided to open up this little shop. I really want to buy a betta off aquabid, and I have a few that I have my eye on (really want a DBT!), and I'm pretty low on money (got a total of $3.00) in my bank account. 

Someone pretty wise on here told me I need to focus on the things I like to do, and one of those things is art, so, here I am. 

I will be doing *custom digital drawings* based on a picture you provide of your betta for *$5.00. *You can choose the background color.
Here is an example of the reference drawing vs. my drawing. 









I also used to make these for a horse forum for fake money. Maybe I could make them look like bettas. These flashy icons will be* $2.00*. I will make them a lot smaller though. So they can be used as an *avatar.*









Payment will be made through paypal.com
I will pm any customers my paypal info. 

I can take about two customers at a time.


----------



## ScarlettAngel (May 30, 2011)

Excellant work, you're very talented. Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

good luck


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it.

-rings bell-
CUSTOMERS! YE CUSTOMERS! COME AND BEHOLD THESE ARTS!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Me wants! But I have no money to spend.... Weeh


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Lol you guide someone to draw better for free and they charge 1 week later with their skills still to develop... 

No offense but I ---- people like that =].

You should use "costumers" to help you to develop your skills, why charge? Unless you draw in your personal high standard like the furry girl you shouldn't be doing that. I mean... pfft idk, that kinda stuff always makes me regret teaching people something. =/


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> Lol you guide someone to draw better for free and they charge 1 week later with their skills still to develop...
> 
> No offense but I ---- people like that =].
> 
> You should use "costumers" to help you to develop your skills, why charge? Unless you draw in your personal high standard like the furry girl you shouldn't be doing that. I mean... pfft idk, that kinda stuff always makes me regret teaching people something. =/


 
Being honest, I actually already knew about the stuff you "taught" me. I've drawn that way before. 

Why charge? Because I have no money, and I could really use the money. Being a disabled 16 year old its kinda hard to earn money. :/

You know, I really think you need to come off your high horse. :/ I'm not saying I'm perfect, cause I know I'm not. I'm just offering if someone would like a drawing done, I'm here. The artists on here who offer their work for free get overworked, and people bombard them with pictures to do, and I don't want that. 
I'm trying something out, and if doesn't work it doesn't work.


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

You cant knock it until you try it so if you want to try then go for it! I can't draw a stick man not even digitally! 

If it makes you feel any better, I live in South africa and my bank account is currently R3 which is the equivalent of $0.46!! ha ha! Im just not as imaginative as you though, i wouldnt think about trying something like that. Good luck!


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

SillyCone said:


> Lol you guide someone to draw better for free and they charge 1 week later with their skills still to develop...
> 
> No offense but I ---- people like that =].
> 
> You should use "costumers" to help you to develop your skills, why charge? Unless you draw in your personal high standard like the furry girl you shouldn't be doing that. I mean... pfft idk, that kinda stuff always makes me regret teaching people something. =/


All sounds a little rude to me but "no offense"...

If people dont want to pay for her to do work like this then they won't. Those that do, can. If people didnt learn and pass on skills the world would be a very stagnant place.


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

I love to crochet and I am dissabled
Sometimes I sell my items sometimes I do not
If I teach someone to makes something and they sell what they made Hey that's way cool! I'm not the one that took the time to make it. 
And like KristinM said people buy the art or they wont.
I would love to have you do Blizzard for me Kath. I want to wait to send you a picture until I get his tank in perfect order. I am waiting for my dad to donate some tank supplies at the end of this week. Blizzard LOVES marbles so maybe we could have some random bubbles or aqua marbles in the background?


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Really nice work there!

I donno what your conversation was between you guys but you should take it to PM messages prolly..... Not really a public forum post kind of thing. :/ (Don't need, or want to know either!) 

I wish I could draw... *dreams a little* but I can't. Maybe contact lichiwolf SillyCone linked to and ask her about setting up an account on deviantart or the fur one? She's really nice and would prob help you figure out which one was easier to use? (If you don't have one already.) I am pretty sure you can set up a PayPal link on their site. It would give you a nice portfolio area to post your art in one place too. I am not sure if they allow copy/paste off their site though so maybe watermark if you are concerned?

Anyway best of luck with your adventure! I can't make any money doing things I like to do!


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you do one of my dog?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

pinksnowme said:


> I love to crochet and I am dissabled
> Sometimes I sell my items sometimes I do not
> If I teach someone to makes something and they sell what they made Hey that's way cool! I'm not the one that took the time to make it.
> And like KristinM said people buy the art or they wont.
> I would love to have you do Blizzard for me Kath. I want to wait to send you a picture until I get his tank in perfect order. I am waiting for my dad to donate some tank supplies at the end of this week. Blizzard LOVES marbles so maybe we could have some random bubbles or aqua marbles in the background?


I can definitely do Blizzard for you!  Just send me a picture whenever you have the chance. I'd love to see some pictures of your tank as well!



Twilight Storm said:


> Really nice work there!
> 
> I donno what your conversation was between you guys but you should take it to PM messages prolly..... Not really a public forum post kind of thing. :/ (Don't need, or want to know either!)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion! I do have deviantart, but I rarely go on it. I will definitely start going on there again though.  
Yeah, I think the convo is pretty much over, so no worries. 



n3wport said:


> Can you do one of my dog?


 I can definitely try! Send me a picture and I will do my best. ^_^


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I totally agree with the others, if people are interested and think its worth money they will do it, if not they wont. I want to have you do a pic of my boy Sapphire, but I dont have a good picture of him yet. I think what your doing is great, If you can make a little money at something you enjoy, why not?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

HD4life said:


> I totally agree with the others, if people are interested and think its worth money they will do it, if not they wont. I want to have you do a pic of my boy Sapphire, but I dont have a good picture of him yet. I think what your doing is great, If you can make a little money at something you enjoy, why not?


Thanks HD4life, I appreciate it!
If you get a good picture of Sapphire, I'd be happy to draw him!


----------

